# cleaning for marble tiles



## alisharanderson (Nov 16, 2010)

hey i want to know how do you clean your marble tiles if it looks so dull and what floor polish is the best to use?? i wanna know your suggestions


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

alisharanderson said:


> hey i want to know how do you clean your marble tiles if it looks so dull and what floor polish is the best to use?? i wanna know your suggestions


Use specialty products after consulting a local fabricator. Do not experiment as marble will absorb chemicals in a hurry and the damage cannot be undone.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

i use lots of water with a drop of dishwashing liquid.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

your marble may need to be professionally cleaned, sealed and polished to bring it back to it's original lustre. There are products on the market for washing.. I use Pledge marble cleaner. I don't like to use washing up liquid as I think that builds up a bloom


----------



## alisharanderson (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the reply i did try pledge but a day after the shine all gone it went back into dull again =( ..i used to clean the floor with just water and soap


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

possibly not relevant marble tiles, but a friend of mine just got told that the best way to keep his wood flooring looking new was to keep it clean always. Letting it get too dirty and dust covered makes it worse. I was told the same thing about the paintwork on my car, keep it clean and get a few coats of wax/polish on there and it will last a lifetime. The car hasn't failed me yet!

He also just bought a polti steam cleaner, they have been recommended at get rid of that grim without the use of a whole bunch of chemicals. Useful for a whole bunch of other stuff like cleaning the grout in the tiles, cooker, bathroom... endless list really.


----------



## alisharanderson (Nov 16, 2010)

JimJams said:


> possibly not relevant marble tiles, but a friend of mine just got told that the best way to keep his wood flooring looking new was to keep it clean always. Letting it get too dirty and dust covered makes it worse. I was told the same thing about the paintwork on my car, keep it clean and get a few coats of wax/polish on there and it will last a lifetime. The car hasn't failed me yet!
> 
> He also just bought a polti steam cleaner, they have been recommended at get rid of that grim without the use of a whole bunch of chemicals. Useful for a whole bunch of other stuff like cleaning the grout in the tiles, cooker, bathroom... endless list really.




Oh i see thanks for your reply ..i guess ill get one but whats the best steamcleaner tho??and much cheaper iguess


----------

